# Diabetic ice cream



## NoCarb (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello! Is there low sugar/carb ice cream available?

I would like something in Tesco, Sainsbury, Marks and Spencer or something so that I can buy it locally?

unless if shipped, won't it melt?

thanks!


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 16, 2017)

I would like to know this too. I had a frozen ice-cream in theatre tonight, a 120ml vanilla pot but nutritional value in mg so hard to convert but from what I can find it suggests it's around 22g of carbs.  My blood sugar 2 hours after eating was 8.2 and three hours later 7.

I buy Swedish Glaze (Vanilla) from supermarket which is diary free ice-cream.  This says it's 15g of carb per 100 ml.  I've tested twice with this ice-cream and never gone over 7.  I prefer this to other frozen ice-creams.

As also mentioned on other threads it's not sugar content that's important but total carbs as all carbs turn to sugar.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 16, 2017)

Most foods labelled diabetic are terrible laxatives!! It is normally better just to eat regular ice cream but in a small amount and obviously not regularly.

Saying that, "Franks diabetic ice cream" is surprisingly good and sugar free. They apparently now also do a strawberry version which I will be checking out!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

As discussed elsewhere, they are not supposed to call it 'diabetic' any more, but Frank's is the one type that has been mentioned here over the years as being a good alternative to the normal stuff. Haven't tried it myself, but I have seen it on sale in Waitrose - pretty sure the other major supermarkets will stock it


----------



## NoCarb (Apr 16, 2017)

Swedish glaze is unavailable and it also has 22pc sugar!

There used to be some protein low carb ice creams but cannot seem to find them?


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 16, 2017)

NoCarb said:


> Swedish glaze is unavailable and it also has 22pc sugar!
> 
> There used to be some protein low carb ice creams but cannot seem to find them?



If you have 2 scoops it says total carbs is 15g.  I have one scoop which I find enough. I don't look at sugar I look at carbs.  It says 11g carbs per 100ml (2 scoops) but I know it's total carbs I need to watch and the carbs are15g.  In my Tesco it's not with the Ice-cream it's in the Free from area of Freezers.


----------



## NoCarb (Apr 16, 2017)

Oppo and Wheyhey seem very promising but I am not sure how to get them, are they stocked in Holland and Barrett or do I order them and collect them from there?


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 21, 2017)

I notice Asda are selling their own 'ice cream for diabetics' but after reading negative posts on here about foods for diabetics I decided not to buy  - instead I bought a smaller tub of ice-cream to devour at my leisure  just a dessertspoonfull at a time and not too often to accompany frozen berries@Northerner - I think a word in my local Asda store won't go amiss do you  - to bring it to their attention. Any advice please will be welcomed.
Also my local pharmacy advised not to eat diabetic jam because of the laxative effect! I much prefer to spread chunky marmalade on toast just a tad mind you  - I've heard the peel in it is supposed to be good for us?
WL


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 21, 2017)

I favour a little treat after a light carb day.  Today I had coronation chicken and salad for lunch so when I was offered a ginger biscuit in work I accepted.  Someone commented I couldn't eat that but I said I could but only one and only because my lunch was low carb.  Ate the biscuit about 2.30 and my BG at 6pm was 5.5 so I'm happy with my Friday treat!

I have to say last night I had my first slice of pizza since diagnosed.  I was in Asda and I like their made to order pizza so had a 10" thin and crispy with chilli beef, spicy chicken, peppers and chilli cheese.  I just ate 1/4 of pizza base but all the topping from 1/2 the pizza.  Just under 3 hours later I was 5.4.


----------



## NoCarb (Apr 21, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I notice Asda are selling their own 'ice cream for diabetics' but after reading negative posts on here about foods for diabetics I decided not to buy  - instead I bought a smaller tub of ice-cream to devour at my leisure  just a dessertspoonfull at a time and not too often to accompany frozen berries@Northerner - I think a word in my local Asda store won't go amiss do you  - to bring it to their attention. Any advice please will be welcomed.
> Also my local pharmacy advised not to eat diabetic jam because of the laxative effect! I much prefer to spread chunky marmalade on toast just a tad mind you  - I've heard the peel in it is supposed to be good for us?
> WL



I have brilliant diabetic jams Jok'n'Al and Prototoast low carb toast, very low carb and very tasty!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 21, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> I favour a little treat after a light carb day.  Today I had coronation chicken and salad for lunch so when I was offered a ginger biscuit in work I accepted.  Someone commented I couldn't eat that but I said I could but only one and only because my lunch was low carb.  Ate the biscuit about 2.30 and my BG at 6pm was 5.5 so I'm happy with my Friday treat!
> 
> I have to say last night I had my first slice of pizza since diagnosed.  I was in Asda and I like their made to order pizza so had a 10" thin and crispy with chilli beef, spicy chicken, peppers and chilli cheese.  I just ate 1/4 of pizza base but all the topping from 1/2 the pizza.  Just under 3 hours later I was 5.4.


Wow you did well there Grogg good number  - i fancy a slice of pizza now!
WL


----------

